# The Black MG



## Land O' Aches (May 29, 2012)

Comrades:

Over the weekend I purchased a Columbia bicycle, SN# MG 94039. As you can see from the photos, it is black. It started out black. The inside of the bottom bracket is black. I can't find a speck of OD Green anywhere.

What's going on here? 

Lando


----------



## bikecrazy (May 29, 2012)

My guess is that Columbia built more "Military" frames then they could sell to the US government and sold them as civilian bikes once the US orders were filled.


----------



## Land O' Aches (May 29, 2012)

It makes sense. And it's an opportunity to do something a little different. Imagine the black MG with black wheels, seat frame, the works. I wonder where I could get that black baked enamel paint done...

Lando


----------



## Bozman (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats on getting your frame Lando! I could have been stripped down to bare metal then repainted or mor likely sold after the war by Columbia as a factory overrun.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 5, 2012)

Bozman said:


> Congrats on getting your frame Lando! I could have been stripped down to bare metal then repainted or mor likely sold after the war by Columbia as a factory overrun.




I'm leaning toward factory overrun - the paint is really thick enamel and well done. But who would they sell it to? Military contractor? I might check the Boeing archives and see what kind of bikes they used...

Lando


----------



## Bozman (Jun 5, 2012)

Land O' Aches said:


> I'm leaning toward factory overrun - the paint is really thick enamel and well done. But who would they sell it to? Military contractor? I might check the Boeing archives and see what kind of bikes they used...
> 
> Lando




My guess would be that it was a left over frame that was sold as a civilian bike after the war. Anyway bring 'er back to her olive drab glory!


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 6, 2012)

OD Green has been done to death - I'm going to see if it's possible to restore the existing black paint on the frame, then respray everything else to match. 

I'm gonna make a Boeing bike, complete with a information plate between the top two bars. Based on my recent research, it's going to be stenciled 'Plant 2, Shop 308' which is where they built B-17 fuselage sections. I'll plant a couple of Boeing 'totem' stickers on there too. 

Living in Seattle, home to the most awesome Museum of Flight, I might be able to find pictures of the bikes they used around the plant. Photos of the assembly line are plentiful, but I'll need to dig deep to find photos of bicycles.

I used to buy Worksman bikes from Boeing Surplus back in the 80's - some of them were pretty well tattoo'd by the various shops they served. They had a base coat of Dole banana stickers, accented by hand painted warnings of dire consequences to those who would borrow the bike from the shop. Some had names painted on them, some had brass inventory tags. I had one that looked like the entire bike had been dipped in Hunter Green paint - my guess is it belonged to a paint shop at some point. 

So that's the plan - something a little different, and a new mission for the Black MG.

Lando


----------



## Bozman (Jun 6, 2012)

Land O' Aches said:


> OD Green has been done to death - I'm going to see if it's possible to restore the existing black paint on the frame, then respray everything else to match.
> 
> I'm gonna make a Boeing bike, complete with a information plate between the top two bars. Based on my recent research, it's going to be stenciled 'Plant 2, Shop 308' which is where they built B-17 fuselage sections. I'll plant a couple of Boeing 'totem' stickers on there too.
> 
> ...




Cool Idea!

My second G519 has a welded data plate on the top of the bar and the rumor is that it came from a B-24 plant in Ohio. Once I sandblasted the fram I found that the rear support bracket had been replaced (sloppy welding). I figure that the bike was repaired during the war as if the fram was that damaged after the war no one would have kept it. They would just order a new bike.


----------



## Stony (Jul 23, 2012)

Land O' Aches said:


> OD Green has been done to death - I'm going to see if it's possible to restore the existing black paint on the frame, then respray everything else to match.
> 
> I'm gonna make a Boeing bike, complete with a information plate between the top two bars. Based on my recent research, it's going to be stenciled 'Plant 2, Shop 308' which is where they built B-17 fuselage sections. I'll plant a couple of Boeing 'totem' stickers on there too.
> 
> ...




I worked at the Museum of Flight for eight years. There is a gal there sometimes on the weekends that dresses up in a WAC uniform and pushes her WWII era bike around talking to visitors. I forgot what type of bike she has, but I think it might be a british made one.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jul 25, 2012)

Stony said:


> I worked at the Museum of Flight for eight years. There is a gal there sometimes on the weekends that dresses up in a WAC uniform and pushes her WWII era bike around talking to visitors. I forgot what type of bike she has, but I think it might be a british made one.




I need to hang out there more often - thanks! I take my teenage sons to the MOF on First Thursdays, when the admission is free. It's a great time to chat with some really ancient veterans. All CABEr's should know that the Museum of Flight is one of the best stops you can make when you visit Seattle this summer.


----------

